# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  SS Lazio

## Sherri

jepni komentet tuja tifoze te lazios dhe jo.c'mendim keni per lazion??

----------


## StormAngel

Pershendetje sherro,
Nuk besoja qe ne forum ka edhe tifoze te Lazios.
Edhe pse mendimi im per kete ekip nuk eshte aq i madh dhe nuk mendoj qe eshte faktor kryesor ne rrjedhojat futbollistike ne Itali,ate qe beri Lazio vit me pare tregoi se eshte ekip i cili luan me zemer dhe kupton thelbin e futbollit. :shkelje syri: 
Mendimi tjeter im eshte se cdohere do jeni pas Milanit,Juves,Romes,Interit...Ky fakt sado qe iriton duhet edhe t`i nxis njerezit e pare te Lazios per pune te metutjeshme qe te bejne skuader te enderrave.
Nejse,shifemi ne kampionat,atehere do marrish mendime me te prera nga une per Lazion.
Sinqerisht
Mirsadi
Milanisti i perbetuar!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

*Neteorm* (15-01-2021)

----------


## Davius

ahhh SS LAZIO...
Ekip qe kam patur nje simpati kur eshte ne pyetje futbolli italian, gjithmone doja te fiton titullin, kur e mori me 2000 u gezova teper, por me vone filluan problemet financiare qe shkatruan renjesisht Lazion dhe nuk mendoj se me do kete forze t'ju perballoje ekipeve pretendente per titull si, Milan, Juve apo Inter...
Edhe sot e kesaj dite kam simpati, por e kote eshte...por ska lidhje edhe nese ne SERIA B, bie SS LAZIO, une do jem me to, prej italiane jane ekipi qe me pelqen me shume...

However: FORZA LAZIANI...

----------


## Davius

Ish Lazio ime, tani ka mare nje perforcim te MOCEM dmth Paolo Di Canion nga kampionati anglez, besoj se tifozet tani nuk jane te irituar shume sepse ky ka qene nje lojtare shume i dashur kur ka luajtur me Lazion shume vite me pare...

Tani ne Lazio kete vit eshte edhe nje lojtare nga Maqedonia, Goran Pandev eshte i ri ka reth 21-22 vjet, eshte lojtare i mire e kam pare ca here live kur luante ne MK,...i ngjan shume Adrianos se Interit eshte lojtare qe punon shume...por pa pervoje nje Seria A, ka luajtur vitin e kaluar ne Ancona por pak ndeshje...

However Forza Lazio...nese kualifokohen per UEFA CUP do jete sukses...

----------


## Davius

Di Caniooooooooooooo

----------


## Davius

Ss Lazioooooooo

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe pse Di Canio eshte lojtar i mire,eshte ne fund te karieres se vet dhe nuk besoj se do bej ndonje mrekulli ne Lazio.
Sidoqofte kam shpresa se ky kampionat ne Itali do jete njeri nga me te miret deri tashi.
Ah mos harroj
Forza Milan

----------


## dordi1

Lazio ka dy gjona qe nuk jane edhe aq pozitive...

Nji, qe ka qene klubi i preferuem personal i Duce dhe dy qe ka qene klub i dominuem nga shkijet...

Kaq per klubin ''piramide''!!!

----------


## Vjosa

bravio laciali po nje gje di tju them se po ne smoret nja 4,5 argjentinas nuk do jeni me aty ku ishit dmth ne vendin e par

----------


## StormAngel

Tifoze laziale,
Keni pershendetje (ne fakt tre) nga Shevchenko. :buzeqeshje: 
Ju uronte Lazios martesen qe kishte bo me tre petlla.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Moltisanti

Edhe Tirona Tkishte Lujt Me Lacion E Kishin Rraf ... O Bilanista Po Harrut Vjet Qe Moret Termet 4 Ballsh Nga Lacio Per Kupe Italie Hahahahahaaa 

Nejse Hajt Shnet E Pare

----------


## Vjosa

Po Ti Interist Pse Flet?? Ti Ke 15 Vjet Te Tera Te Rrahesh Lacion Ne San Siro Prandaj Mos Fol Keta Te Pakten Moren Kupen Kurse Interi Jot I Shikonte Nga Televizori.sa Per Lacion Me Vjen Keq Po Te Gjith Lojtaret I Iken Jane Te Gjitj Te Rinj Edhe Per Para Kishin  Skuadren Me Te Mire Ne Bote Skishin Ndonje Skuader Dosido Si Interi

----------


## Davius

> Tifoze laziale,
> Keni pershendetje (ne fakt tre) nga Shevchenko.
> Ju uronte Lazios martesen qe kishte bo me tre petlla.


FLM per pershendetjet kojshi....  :djall me brire:

----------


## StormAngel

> FLM per pershendetjet kojshi....


Edhe une te pershendes gjithashtu,me vjen keq por ishit me te dobet ne teren ate dite,keshtu qe Milani meritoi Super Kupen.
P.S: Urime per detyren e re qe morre ne forum. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Sherri

SS.LAZIO SPA KOMUNIKON SE KA MARRE NE GJIRIN E SAJ Emanuel Matias Lequi..

"JAM SHUME I LUMTUR-deklaron argjentinasi lindur ne ROSARIO me 13 maj 1981 menjehere pasi firmosi- PASI JAM NJI LOJTAR I LAZIOS DHE MUND TE RRI KTU PER NJI KOHE TE GJATE.PAS NJI KOHE TE GJATE ARRITEM ME NE FUND NE NE NJI MARREVESHJE DUKE BERE SFOCO TE DYJA PALET.FALENDEROJ PRESIDENTIN PER DETERMINIMIN ME TE CILIN ME KA KERKUAR DHE ME KANE DASHUR NE SKUADER.MEZI PRES TE PERQAFOJ SHOKET E MIA TE RI DHE TE VIHEM NE DISPOZICION TE TRAJNERIT CASO"

skeda personale

Lequi mbushi 23 vjec 13 majin e shkuar.Ka lindur ne Santa Fe,lokalitet afer Rosarios,ka luajtur perpara ne Rosario Central,me pas ka lujatur 4 vjet me River Plate ( nga 1999-2003),ndersa vitin e fundit ka luajtur me bluzen e Atletico Madrid :
32 pjesmarrje,3 gol,asnje zevendesim ne 2880 minuta loje dhe ka marre 10 kartona.
me River Plate ka fituar 2 turne,Clausuren ne 2002 dhe 2003.Ka filluar karrieren duke luajtur si mbrojtes i majte pastaj ka kalur si qendror.
eshte nji lojatr shume i forte fizikisht: i gjate 189 cm ,pesha 89 kb

----------


## Sherri

LAZIO: Peruzzi (Sereni dal 41 p.t.); Oddo, Siviglia (Negro dal 6 s.t.), Couto, Zauri; A. Filippini, Giannichedda, Liverani, Seric; S. Inzaghi, Di Canio (Rocchi dal 23 s.t.). In panchina: Dabo, E.Filippini, Lopez, Muzzi. All. Caso.

REGGINA : Pavarini; Cannarsa, De Rosa, Zamboni; Mesto, Colucci (Paredes dal 45 s.t.), Tedesco, Mozart, Balestri; Nakamura (Ganci dal 43 s.t.), Bonazzoli (Borriello dal 23 s.t.). In panchina: Soviero, Piccolo, Morabito, Dionigi. All. Mazzarri.

MARCATORI: S. Inzaghi (L) al 32 p.t. su rigore), Bonazzoli (R) al 35 p.t..

----------


## Sherri

Portieri
Maglia 	Nome 	Data di nascita 	Luogo di nascita
15 	Fabrizio CASAZZA 	16/09/70 	Genova
	Alessio DE ANGELIS 	26/02/1985 	Roma
1 	Angelo PERUZZI 	16/02/1970 	Roma
33 	 Matteo SERENI  	11/02/1975 	Parma
Difensori
Maglia 	Nome 	Data di nascita 	Luogo di nascita
37 	 Marco ANGELETTI 	19/02/1986 	Roma
24 	Fernando Silva COUTO 	02/08/1969 	Espinho (POR)
4 	Oscar LOPEZ 	11/05/1980 	Cerdanyola del Vallés (BC)
23 	 Paolo NEGRO 	16/04/1972 	Arzignano (VI)
22 	Massimo ODDO 	14/06/1976 	Pescara
43 	Simone SANNIBALE 	10/03/1986 	Albano Laziale (RM)
5 	Sebastiano SIVIGLIA 	29/03/1973 	Palizzi Marina (RC)
25 	Antony SERIC 	15/01/1979 	Sydney
3 	Josè Leonardo TALAMONTI 	12/11/1981 	Alvarez, Santa Fe (Argentina)
42 	Fabio ZACCARDI 	28/11/1986 	Roma
8 	Luciano ZAURI 	20/01/1978 	Pescina (AQ)
Centrocampisti
Maglia 	Nome 	Data di nascita 	Luogo di nascita
13 	Dino BAGGIO 	24/07/1971 	Camposanpietro (PD)
26 	Esteban GONZALEZ 	16/09/1978 	Cordoba (Argentina)
7 	Antonio FILIPPINI 	03/07/1973 	Brescia
14 	Emanuele FILIPPINI 	03/07/1973 	Brescia
27 	Bryan ROBERT 	08/02/1984 	La Plata (Argentina)
30 	Miguel Angel MEA 	19/02/1981 	Caracas (Venezuela)
10 	A. Rodriguez CESAR 	24/10/1974 	San Paolo (BRA)
34 	Emiliano CORSI 	25/07/1984 	Roma
6 	 Ousmane DABO 	08/02/1977 	Laval (FRANCIA)
36 	Alessio FERRAZZA 	26/01/1986 	Roma
16 	 Giuliano GIANNICHEDDA 	21/09/1974 	Pontecorvo (FR)
17 	Christian MANFREDINI 	01/05/1975 	Port Bouet (Costa d'Avorio)
31 	Fabrizio MELARA 	06/05/1986 	Roma
20 	 Fabio LIVERANI 	29/04/1976 	Roma
Attaccanti
Maglia 	Nome 	Data di nascita 	Luogo di nascita
41 	 Alfonso Roberto DELGADO 	07/05/1986 	San Miguel
44 	Claudio DE SOUSA 	10/08/1985 	Roma
18 	Tommaso ROCCHI 	19/09/1977 	Venezia Mestre
9 	Paolo DI CANIO 	09/07/1968 	Roma
21 	 Simone INZAGHI  	05/04/1976 	Piacenza
11 	Roberto MUZZI 	21/09/1971 	Roma
19 	 Goran PANDEV  	27/07/1983 	Strumica (MACEDONIA)

----------


## Sherri

Staff tecnico
Ruolo 	Nome 	Data di nascita 	Luogo di nascita
Allenatore 	

Domenico CASO              09/05/1954 	Eboli (Sa)  TRAJNERI

TRJANER I 2	Cristiano BERGODI 	                          14/10/1964      Bracciano(Rm)
PERGATITES PORTIERESH 	    Renato COPPARONI 	    27/10/1952 	   San Gavino (Ca)
PERGATITES TEKNIK	       Roberto FEROLA 	           24/05/1960 	            Roma
PERGATITES TEKNIK	 	Antonio BOVENZI 	  08/06/1966 	    Marino (Rm)
Team Manager 	Maurizio MANZINI

----------


## Sherri

Fabrizio Casazza

Carriera
STAGIONE 	SQUADRA 	TORNEO 	PRESENZE 	RETI
1989/90 	Sampdoria 	Serie A 	0 	               0
1990/91 	Fidelis Andria 	Serie C1 	1 	               0
1991/92 	Pro Sesto 	Serie C1 	13 	               0
1992/93 	Pro Sesto 	Serie C1 	31 	               0
1993/94 	Pro Sesto 	Serie C1 	29 	               0
1994/95 	Verona H. 	Serie B 	14 	                0
1995/96 	Verona H. 	Serie B 	33 	                0
1996/97 	Torino  	   Serie B 	   36 	                   0
1997/98 	Torino             Serie B 	     7        	            0
1998/99 	Torino 	          Serie B 	     7  	            0
1999/00 	Venezia 	Serie A 	 14 	                 0
2000/01 	Sampdoria 	Serie B 	0 	                0
2001/02 	Sampdoria 	Serie B 	5 	                0
2002/03 	Sampdoria 	Serie B 	5 	                0
2003/04 	Lazio 	            Serie A 	      0                      0

----------


## Sherri

1.Angelo Peruzzi 

Carriera
STAGIONE 	SQUADRA 	TORNEO 	PRESENZE 	RETI
1987/88 	Roma 	               Serie A  	1 	         -
1988/89 	Roma 	                Serie A 	12 	         -
1989/90 	Verona 	                Serie A 	29 	         -
1990/91 	Roma 	                 Serie A 	3 	           -
1991/92 	Juventus 	         Serie A 	6 	           - 
1992/93 	Juventus 	         Serie A 	29 	          - 
1993/94 	Juventus 	         Serie A 	32 	          -
1994/95 	Juventus 	        Serie A 	26 	          -
1995/96 	Juventus 	        Serie A 	30 	           -
1996/97 	Juventus 	         Serie A 	29 	           -
1997/98 	Juventus 	         Serie A 	31 	           -
1998/99 	Juventus 	         Serie A 	25 	           -
1999/00 	Inter 	                    Serie A 	   33 	                -
2000/01 	Lazio 	                     Serie A 	   29 	                -
2001/02 	Lazio 	                     Serie A 	   27 	               -
2002/03 	Lazio 	                      Serie A 	  30 	               -
2003/04 	Lazio 	                      Serie A 	  26 	                -



Palmares
STAGIONE 	SQUADRA 	TORNEO
1995 	Juventus 	Campionato Italiano
1997 	Juventus 	Campionato Italiano
1998 	Juventus 	Campionato Italiano
1995 	Juventus 	Coppa Italia
2004 	Lazio 	Coppa Italia
1995 	Juventus 	Supercoppa Italiana
1997 	Juventus 	Supercoppa Italiana
2000 	Lazio 	Supercoppa Italiana
1996 	Juventus 	Coppa dei Campioni
1993 	Juventus 	Coppa Uefa
1996 	Juventus 	Supercoppa Europea
1996 	Juventus 	Supercoppa Intercontinentale

----------

